# MOST dense city in the Arabian World (Highrise wise)



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

This is the capital city of the United Arab Emirates


((Abu Dhabi)).


its not represented enough on these boards  so i though i would present you with these crappy newspaper photos i took pictures of using my digital cam , sorry they are not clear , but you will be able to figure them out , i hope 

=================

Oh yeah btw , this is about 1/4 of the Abu Dhabi highrise area , there is still a huge chunk of the city your not able to see from these photos


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

wowowowowowow!! Looks amazing


----------



## Style™ (Sep 15, 2002)

You are right! Not enough photos on this forum. 


Great photos. What a skyline!


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Way to go GO_UAE.... I mean Dubai_Boy 

We need more photos of Abu Dhabi from your camera!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

sorry those suck
I mean good images but res is so bad
I have to up load mine from last month when I was up scrapers down there in AB


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

If Abu Dhabi's skyline has the hight of Dubai's, and Dubai's skyline has the density of Abu Dhabi, they can have some of the best skylines in the world.


----------

